# Stainless steel angle



## Richard S (24 Jan 2013)

Boy am I now glad we have a metal working board!!!

I need to build a shower seat to fit betwwen two walls and thought the best option would be a slatted iroko seat supported at each end on some stainless angle, I need 2 pieces of 3mm, 250 x 40 x 40, I have been quoted £50 inc polishing but this seems expensive to me. 

Am I being unrealistic? I'm a bit out of my depth when it comes to metal, can stainless be drilled with normal hss drill bits or will i need something special.

Any tips on a good place to shop for this?

Thanks in advance

Richard


----------



## Spindle (24 Jan 2013)

Hi

Stainless steel is difficult to drill without it work hardening and blunting / breaking your drill - in order to stop it work hardening you will need to drill slowly whilst applying considerable pressure and lubricant to prevent overheating. New good quality HSS drill bits and a drill press are your best bet.

Have you considered using aluminium angles? a lot easier to machine.

http://www.m-machine-metals.co.uk/mm/we ... angle.html

Regards Mick


----------



## AndyT (24 Jan 2013)

Could you not support it on a piece of iroko at each end?


----------



## Hitch (24 Jan 2013)

Its the polishing that will be the expensive bit. The outside of the angle is fairly easy to polish (dull polish/grain) and the inside a bit harder. 

Drilling it shouldn't be problem as long as you have some good quality drill bits...

PM heading your way....


----------



## CHJ (24 Jan 2013)

If you are set on SS try *Metals4U*, like all mail order postage might be a killer, have used them in the past to good effect but that was for big enough order to be free delivery.


----------



## marcros (24 Jan 2013)

and for polishing, have a look at my favourite polishing bits supplier www.thepolishingshop.co.uk 

once you start drilling the stuff, dont stop!


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Jan 2013)

CHJ":2ouhpl1m said:


> If you are set on SS try *Metals4U*, like all mail order postage might be a killer, have used them in the past to good effect but that was for big enough order to be free delivery.



That's a great site thanks for the link. :wink:


----------



## Richard S (24 Jan 2013)

Thank you for all the replies, there's a bit to get my teeth into here, I'll let you know how it works out
Cheers
Richard


----------



## Oryxdesign (24 Jan 2013)

Use a cobalt drill on SS


----------



## Lons (25 Jan 2013)

Take note of Marcus advice and don't stop drilling!

I fitted some s/h 3mm plate to the top of my metalwork bench and stopped halfway through a hole. Result instant snapped drill bit on start up  Can be drilled but be prepared to blunt a few bits.

Great polishing site btw Marcus, thanks for posting that.

Bob


----------



## Eric The Viking (5 Feb 2013)

Am I right in thinking Trefolex (otherwise my universal drilling 'solution') stains 'stainless' steel? I've a vague memory that it stains something, but can't remember what.

E.


----------

